# [DXLF1] How To [deodex] [stockrom] [dxlf1] Flashable [cwm]



## zalzondabuzz (Jul 28, 2012)

*[DXLF1] How To [deodex] [stockrom] [dxlf1] Flashable [cwm] on [SAMSUNG GALAXY Y GT-S5360] [ASIA FIRMWARE]*
Hello in case I'm Junior member In here... 








so I wanna shared somethings, hope useful for you guys 








In here I wanna share of deodex DXLF1 Stock ROM flashable on cwm ..

Go to the point :
1. Flash latest firmware first via odin [DXLF1 ] (Go to Mr.Doky thread) (flash-dont use 'pit'!)
2. next, ROOT your phone before, you can get it on About Root
3. after downloading file (put on / SD-card)
3. Turn off and go to Recovery (Press VOL + Home button + Power) [anybody know this:]
4. use / install / flash on CWM ..
5. then choose deodex DXLF1 Stock ROM - CWM
6. Reboot your phone..
7. Enjoyy









thx





























Take it : Here

Special thx to [email protected] (a person who teach me all about ROM) and all OGY member . the best FP in the world 
















Here's For DEODEX DXLF1 - Full Package : Link Ready

Enjoy









or Visit here : For More Share







THx

Please 'Thanks' If You like







 LOL 









Note :
-flash or do update 'update.zip' on CWM ( For 'How about Root Visit ' About Root]

# alternate : Put manually your Superuser.apk on your /system/app (do it with Rootex),set permission as rw-r-r (update your superuser)


----------

